# c't magazin.tv: Abofalle mit doppeltem Ärger



## bernhard (26 Februar 2010)

heise online - c't magazin.tv: Abofalle mit doppeltem Ärger


> Es ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man in eine Abofalle tappt. Richtig böse aber wird es, wenn der eigene Mobilfunkprovider den geprellten Kunden im Regen stehen lässt und sich auf die Seite der Abzocker schlägt. Diese Erfahrung muss eine 17-jährige Schülerin machen, deren Fall morgen das c't magazin.tv schildert. Monatlich 40 Euro will ihr Handyprovider im Auftrag der dubiosen Abofirma eintreiben. Als die Gymnasiastin die Bezahlung verweigert, schickt ihr das Mobilfunkunternehmen eine Inkassofirma auf den Hals und sperrt den Anschluss.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: c't magazin.tv: Abofalle mit doppeltem Ärger*

Das Inkassounternehmen ist  das geringste Übel. 
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

 Die Erpressung über das Sperren des Anschlusses erreicht aber  eine  neue "Qualität" .


----------



## Marco (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: c't magazin.tv: Abofalle mit doppeltem Ärger*

Ich dachte mit 17 kann man keine Postpaidverträge abschliessen?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Nanni (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: c't magazin.tv: Abofalle mit doppeltem Ärger*

Diese fragwürdige Vorgehensweise muss ja genug Geld einbringen, wenn es sich die Anbieter leisten können, auf diese Weise Kunden zu verlieren. Vom Imageschaden mal abgesehen...


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2010)

*AW: c't magazin.tv: Abofalle mit doppeltem Ärger*

Wie war das denn gleich? Gabs da nicht mal die Regel, dass man wegen fremder Forderungen nicht sperren durfte?


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2010)

*AW: c't magazin.tv: Abofalle mit doppeltem Ärger*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wie war das denn gleich? Gabs da nicht mal die Regel, dass man wegen fremder Forderungen nicht sperren durfte?


Genau, nur braucht's zumeist einen Anwalt um den entsprechenden Gegenwind (EV) nach § 19 TKV zu erzeugen.


----------

